# mate upgrade fails in portmaster



## Grell (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello, I have recently installed FreeBSD 10.2 amd64 version and I have installed pretty much all of my programs using the binary packages in the interest of time.  Now I want to use portmaster to upgrade all of my ports (or packages in this case) at once.  So I run `portmaster -da` and after a while it fails with this message 
	
	



```
...
===>>> All >> mate-base-1.8.1 >> mate-themes-1.8.1 (184/184)

===>>> Currently installed version: mate-themes-1.8.1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-themes/mate-themes

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11-themes/mate-themes in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-themes/mate-themes from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11-themes/mate-themes

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for x11/mate-base
===>>> Launching child to update mate-session-manager-1.8.1_1 to mate-session-manager-1.10.2_1

===>>> All >> mate-base-1.8.1 >> mate-session-manager-1.8.1_1 (185/185)

===>>> Currently installed version: mate-session-manager-1.8.1_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11/mate-session-manager

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11/mate-session-manager in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/mate-session-manager from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11/mate-session-manager

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for x11/mate-base
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11/mate-base

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The math/mate-calc port has been deleted: Not part of MATE 1.10. Instead galculator is used
===>>> Aborting update
```
If I unistall mate-calc it takes mate itself with it and then I get a similar error when trying to upgrade after having removed both mate-calc and mate.  Any advice?  Thanks.


----------



## protocelt (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi.

use `pkg delete` with the -f flag(e.g. `pkg delete -f mate-calc`). This will only deinstall the package itself and nothing else. You can then run the portmaster(8) command again.


----------



## Grell (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool, that worked, thank you protocelt.


----------

